# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  envasadora y procesadora

## PeruConservas

Buenas Tardes.
Soy Pedro Arias, Gerente de Logística de PeruConservas estamos interesados en un servicio de envasadora y procesadora y hasta el momento no encontramos una es por eso que apelo al foro no se si conozcas alguna empresa que podría brindarnos este servicio, necesitamos que nos hagan un presupuesto el cual deberá ser enviado a peruconservas@gmail.com, luego nosotros lo presentaremos a nuestro banco quien verificara la viabilidad de nuestro proyecto es por ello que el presupuesto deberá ser lo mas formal posible. Lo que queremos es que envasen papayas en almíbar estas vienen en jabas de 18 unidades cada una de un peso aproximado de medio kilo, a temperatura ambiente, nosotros les brindamos las papayas, 2712 frascos (con una capacidad de 1000cc) con sus respectivas tapas, metálicas y los parihuela de madera de 1.00 x 1.20 para el posterior traslado. 
Nosotros le abasteceremos del producto, el envase de vidrio con su respectiva tapa, las cajas, las etiquetas y las parihuelas, además de encargarnos del transporte.
Atentamente.
Pedro Arias.Temas similares: Busco procesadora de frutas para comprar Planta procesadora para frutas frescas Biocombustibles: Tecnologia de la Agroindustria Productora y Procesadora de la Caña de Azucar Biocombustibles: Tecnologia de la Agroindustria Productora y Procesadora de la Caña de Azucar Planta procesadora para frutas frescas

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas Tardes.
> Soy Pedro Arias, Gerente de Logística de PeruConservas estamos interesados en un servicio de envasadora y procesadora y hasta el momento no encontramos una es por eso que apelo al foro no se si conozcas alguna empresa que podría brindarnos este servicio, necesitamos que nos hagan un presupuesto el cual deberá ser enviado a peruconservas@gmail.com, luego nosotros lo presentaremos a nuestro banco quien verificara la viabilidad de nuestro proyecto es por ello que el presupuesto deberá ser lo mas formal posible. Lo que queremos es que envasen papayas en almíbar estas vienen en jabas de 18 unidades cada una de un peso aproximado de medio kilo, a temperatura ambiente, nosotros les brindamos las papayas, 2712 frascos (con una capacidad de 1000cc) con sus respectivas tapas, metálicas y los parihuela de madera de 1.00 x 1.20 para el posterior traslado. 
> Nosotros le abasteceremos del producto, el envase de vidrio con su respectiva tapa, las cajas, las etiquetas y las parihuelas, además de encargarnos del transporte.
> Atentamente.
> Pedro Arias.

 Estimado Pedro: 
No he tenido tiempo de buscar alguna empresa que te pueda ayudar con el tema, pero si te interesa puedes venir a mi oficina para revisar un par de directorios con empresas que estuvieron en ferias de tecnología agraria y para la agroindustria. Tal vez encuentres a alguien que te pueda brindar el servicio que buscas. Lamentablemente estoy con muy poco tiempo para revisar los directorios por mi cuenta. 
Saludos

----------

